# Como saber si tu hijo es un hacker [Fake]



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Dibagando por la red me tope con un articulo y no paré de reir con las cosas que decía

El articulo lo tomé de acá Como saber si tu hijo es un hacker



> Como padres en el mundo de las nuevas tecnologías, debemos estar alerta frente a los peligros que Internet puede suponer para nuestros hijos. Algunos como los Pedofilos o las Webs de contenido violento o pornográfico , ya son tenidas en cuenta por la mayoría de padres con hijos que navegan por Internet. Sin embargo otro tipo de amenazas como el Hacking, una forma moderna y devastadora de vandalismo electrónico, permanecen ocultas para la mayoría de los padres.
> 
> Su hijo, arrastrado por la imagen de “romanticismo” o “rebeldía” que inspiran los Hackers, pueden acabar convirtiéndose en uno de ellos. Lejos de esas imágenes virtuales, el Hacking es una actividad criminal que incluye la violación de la intimidad de terceros y provoca cuantiosos daños económicos a las grandes empresas.
> 
> ...


 
Si esto es así yo debo ser un terrorista buscado sin enterarme, porque uno que otro item coincide conmigo


----------



## Dano (Sep 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Dibagando por la red me tope con un articulo y no paré de reir con las cosas que decía
> 
> El articulo lo tomé de acá Como saber si tu hijo es un hacker
> 
> ...










Los hackers son drogones jajajajaj

Hay cada cosa en internet, y mas de uno se lo cree.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El articulo lo tomé de acá Como saber si tu hijo es un hacker


La basura original es del 2001.  Esta es una traducción retocada peor todavía.

http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2010)

Ese articulo está muy mal...
Yo soy adicto al CS1.6 y no por eso soy "jacker". Además hablan muy mal y sin sentido de Advanced Micro Devices.
Los "Jackers" de verdad, ahora usan acciones diferentes para encarar su trabajo, esto es más bien para los que se identifican con "lammers".

Sin duda, un articulo redactado por un chimpancé.



Eduardo dijo:


> La basura original es del 2001.  Esta es una traducción retocada peor todavía.
> 
> http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html



 Basura se queda corto.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 22, 2010)

Buenos días.
Disculpame por el lenguaje que voy a usar.
1- Porque carajo se mete con los procesadores amd, son buenisimos y baratos. La cabeza del tipo que publico esta fundida.
2- Counterstrike, que tiene que ver con los hackers. y por cierto no es KU-EIC es quake.
3- yo por lo menos consumo speed y polper B12.

Todos estos giles que publican este tipo de cosas me dan bronca, porque hay gente que se lo cree de verdad.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

A leguas se ve que el escribio el articulo es un total ignorante, basandonos en lo que tengo por aca:
* Tengo 2 ISP y eso no me hace un hacker.
* La mayoría de los programas de la PC de mi papá los instale yo, tampoco soy un hacker por eso.
* Ni hablar de nuevo hardware, cada vez que puedo actualizo mis PCs, me entero que AMD es chino ...
* Si tener libros de Macromedia es ser hacker, debo ser uno de los mas buscados, porque tengo de Macromedia, Adobe, IBM, etc, etc, etc... 
* A veces paso horas sin hacer nada frente la PC, solo porque no tengo mas nada que hacer (ya me tengo miedo).
* Soy adicto al Counter Strike, Call Of Duty y ese tipo de juegos asi...
* En la universidad use Linux, especificamente Suse y Ubuntu. Me estarían encaminando al mal mis profesores? 
* Mi cel es GPRS, UTMS y tiene Bluetooth...
* El que jamas haya visto una pagina web *sospechosa*, que tire la primera piedra

Reuniendo esos puntos definitivamente ya debo estár en la lista de los hackers mas buscados


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2010)

Deberían de cuidarse de Ratmayor, no confío en su avatar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Si su hija le pide la compra de nuevo hardware , pantalla más grande y web cam , se encierra en su habitación y pasa demasiadas horas en la PC , *no es hacker* , solo le hace jueguitos al novio con la Can y el Msn


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Deberían de cuidarse de Ratmayor, no confío en su avatar...


Muajajaja



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si su hija le pide la compra de nuevo hardware , pantalla más grande y web cam , se encierra en su habitación y pasa demasiadas horas en la PC , *no es hacker* , solo le hace jueguitos al novio con la Can y el Msn


Como dirian por aqui: "¿Y como sabes tú que el pan engorda?"


----------



## snakewather (Sep 22, 2010)

jajajajajaja el que escribio ese articulo ni siquiera puede llamarse periodista, hace conclusiones basadas en tan pocos argumentos que la verdad da risa, si consumiera drogas no sabria ni prender la compu, si su hijo pasa un chingo en la compu lo mas seguro es que este viendo porno, y si le pide un celular o un disco new puede ser por que ya lleno el disco duro de porqueria jajajajaja web sospechosas jaja. 
Tener instalado Linux ahora es casi un delito solo por que es libre algo que no le conviene a billy y su franquicia absolutista.

como hay cosas malas hay buenas asi es igual con los hackers!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muajajaja
> 
> Como dirian por aqui: "¿Y como sabes tú que el pan engorda?"


 

. . . Claro . . . cómo la primera vez que me dijeron: " - ¡ Esperá que te muestro las mellizas !"


----------



## HADES (Sep 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Deberían de cuidarse de Ratmayor, no confío en su avatar...



solo en el de el?


----------



## GomezF (Sep 22, 2010)

Bullshit!

Si jugar al CS y tener Gator instalado en la compu me hace hacker estoy frito , jaja.

Dejense de joder, ¿en qué se basó el que escribio eso?


----------



## sfg88 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pero que mal utilizado esta el termino HACKER, que pena... la verdad U.U


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 22, 2010)

evidentemente es un articulo cómico ,con el solo objeto de reírse un poco ,
además hoy día cualquier nabo usa ubuntu ,no es mas difícil el Linux


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2010)

Me da mas lastima la pobre gente ignorante que va a hacer caso del articulo por venir de una fuente "confiable" y le va a quitar la computadora a sus hijos....

Pero igual hay gente que piensa que Obama vino a mexico con el claro proposito de infectar al pais con influenza...


----------



## yurdy (Sep 22, 2010)

*Pobre enfermo... :enfadado:
Creo que estaba con diarrea voladora cuando redactó ese "artículo". 
Estando en el inodoro, se "inspiró" para realizar esta burrada...!!! *


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 22, 2010)

Ese articulo parece escrito por un fanatico religioso, con ellos si hay que tener los ojos bien abiertos; porque muy abajo de sus ideas celestiales, se esconde un_*pedofilo o acosador en potencia*_[/SIZE]. El tema del hacking siempre me llamo la atencion, pero nunca con fines delictivos y nunca queria conseguir lo ultimo en tegnologia como dice el articulo. Ademas esta esa mentira que Microsoft se invento el Unix . . . aaaah mejor paro de escribir que ya me jorobaron la paciencia.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Deberían de cuidarse de Ratmayor, no confío en su avatar...



_Estas en lo cierto Lucas, fijate muy bien en la mirada porque algo se trae, a que algo se trae!_


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Estas en lo cierto Lucas, fijate muy bien en la mirada porque algo se trae, a que algo se trae!


Yo? yo que estoy haciendo si estoy de lo mas tranquilito! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucas? pense que se llamaba José  A no ser que seas Bugs Bunny, ahi todo queda muy claro... 

Y si es cierto, el articulo esta lleno de cada estupides  tal vez lo escribio un demente de esos que hay en las plazas gritando que tomar filtrada, comer con palitos chinos y sentarse en el suelo son pecados mortales


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 23, 2010)

se referia a este lucas rat:





que no dudo que sea del mismo iq que este par


----------



## MasterofPupets (Sep 23, 2010)

jajaj que capos esos dos!
mira si siendo hacker voy a dejar el historial para que todos vean lo que hice...... 

pobres los chicos que les habrán prohibido jugar al Counterstrike


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se referia a este lucas rat:



_De nuevo estas en lo cierto Lucas, pero no hagas caso: a la gente le gusta tomar leche deslactosada, cafe descafeinado y ellos piensan que no estan locos, Lucas._


----------



## snakewather (Sep 23, 2010)

Entonces yo en que lado estoy si tengo XP y Linux en Mi PC????  jajajajaja de los buenos o de los malos!!!! jejejjejejeej


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2010)

Solo le falto poner:

Si tu hijo tiene cuenta en forosdeelectronica.com, es un hacker...

en fin, eso existe porque hay quien lo cree.

como el sindrome del cubiculo cronico, ( si cree que lo tiene es que lo tiene):


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2010)

cuando lei el tema mas me tiro hacia la forma de verlo de mandrake .

el que hizo eso apuntaba a ser bastante manipulador.

igual.......que problem. si mi hijo es un jacker ??
a lo mucho lo oriento para ver por donde le conviene mas usar sus habilidades.

dramatico seria que mi hijo sea un salame, un pelotu..... 
o tantas otras cosas.

pero.......que mejor que saber que nuestro hijo es:
 inteligente y maneja la compu mejor que yo.
mas curioso y sabe por que ventanita espiar a las chicas en las duchas del club.
mas piola que aparece con una piba mas linda que la otra.
mas astuto que no lo agarran nunca.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 23, 2010)

ya lo decia tin-tan el problema no es robar el problema es que le caigan a uno, tambien creo que si mi hijo maneja de ese modo la pc, pues de perdida que vea la manera de evadir mis impuestos no?


tambien falto:
su hijo tiene 50 años y aun vive con usted? (espero no haberle atinado a nadie)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tambien falto:
> su hijo tiene 50 años y aun vive con usted? (espero no haberle atinado a nadie)


Te le acercaste a mi hermano mayor  

Y ahora que lo veo, el usa un servidor al igual que yo como PC de trabajo diario y conoce mucho de programas de diseño grafico, edicion de video y casualmente tiene varios libros de macromedia... será un hacker y no me enteré?

Y a ciencia cierta, la terminologia de "Hacker" se refiere a alguien que sabe mucho de algo, un hacker no es necesariamente un pirata informático.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitivamente.

¿Tiene posters de Bill Gates, Star Trek o Stan Lee decorando su habitación?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Yo prefiero el poster de mi firma digital.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> . . . ¿Tiene posters de Bill Gates . . .



Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*incredulus consumistas*_ . . .



Hammer Facer dijo:


> . . . Star Trek . . .



 Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*arcaicus freakys*_ . . .



Hammer Facer dijo:


> . . . Stan Lee decorando su habitación?



  Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*clasicus freakys*_ . . .


----------



## snakewather (Sep 24, 2010)

Randy dijo:


> Solo le falto poner:
> 
> Si tu hijo tiene cuenta en forosdeelectronica.com, es un hacker...
> 
> ...




Muy bueno el video si creen que lo somos lo somos jejejejejeejejej


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Yo prefiero el poster de mi firma digital.
> Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*incredulus consumistas*_ . . .
> Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*arcaicus freakys*_ . . .
> Si escogio esta opcion: eres un _*clasicus freakys*_ . . .


Y si escoje todas las anteriores: *freakys supremus* . . .


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

la mayoria de los hacker son expertos en electronica y computacion cualquier miembro de este foro puede ser uno de ellos. la mayoria de los niños toman las cosas como un juego pero una persona adulta solo busca dinero o la gloria personal...


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 1, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> . . . solo busca dinero o la gloria personal...



  , _*el reconocimiento y la reputacion ante las demas personas*_. La Gloria, y Victoria, y Rocio y etc, todos las queremos coronar por igual.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2010)

no  si uno ya es rey


----------



## GomezF (Oct 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no  si uno ya es rey




Lastima que la mayoría de nosotros no somos más que lacayos


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

todos somos esclavos de nuestra propia ingnorancia.. felicidades al rey


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> todos somos esclavos de nuestra propia ingnorancia.. felicidades al rey


Deja de fumar estaño...


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

el estaño no se fuma se mastica, jajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 7, 2010)

Cuidado, porque el estaño para soldar es una aleación con plomo.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

(sera por eso que la mayoria de los tecnicos no estan muy bien del cerebro el plomo le daña el raciocinio)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 7, 2010)

Si lo sueldas no pasa nada; si lo masticas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> (sera por eso que la mayoria de los tecnicos no estan muy bien del cerebro el plomo le daña el raciocinio)



ciertamente DEBE ser lo acertado? será?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Deja de fumar estaño...


 


nestorgaudier dijo:


> el estaño no se fuma se mastica, jajaja


 
   Como decia mi santo abuelito: hagan uso de las cosas, para lo que fueron hechas.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Cuidado, porque el estaño para soldar es una aleación con plomo.



   Y debe de ser muy doloroso evacuarlo . . .



nestorgaudier dijo:


> (sera por eso que la mayoria de los tecnicos no estan muy bien del cerebro el plomo le daña el raciocinio)



   No es por eso: es porque creen que una canasta de cerveza, les dara la solucion para reparar el fusible quemado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> No es por eso: es porque creen que una canasta de cerveza, les dara la solucion para reparar el fusible quemado.


En el caso de nestor, su cerebro le da un mensaje de error que dice "Please, insert liquor in your system" de lo contrario no se le da ningun trabajo de electronica


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

ratmayor mira que tu tienes una sola neuroa en el cerebro y si se va alli si es verdad que te va a quedar el cerebro vacio..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 7, 2010)

Definitivamente: Plomo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

Alguno se tomó el flux aquí ! !


----------



## GomezF (Oct 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguno se tomó el flux aquí ! !



Más de unome parece a mí


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 7, 2010)

Vaya que si se desvían las cosas rápido por acá... ¿No estarán cerca de un Black Hole?


----------



## zxeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> AMD es una compañía asiática de semiconductores que fabrica copias pirata de los procesadores Intel Pentium. Usan mano de obra infantil en países del tercer mundo y anuncia sus productos con publicidad engañosa, como publicitar su CPU a 2000 mhz con nombres como “XP 2600+ mhz”, sus procesadores son de baja calidad y con tendencia a fundirse. Sin embargo debido a que no incorporan las medidas de seguridad de los procesadores Intel Pentium son extremadamente populares entre los hackers.



Hajajajajajajajajaj lo hacen chicos explotados ajajajajajajjaja, que son peores que intel jajajajaj, la verdad que es muy ignorante el que puso esto en la web , creo que amd es el lider mundial de los procesadore X64, mientras que intel se quedo en X32 jajajajajaj


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 7, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya que si se desvían las cosas rápido por acá... ¿No estarán cerca de un Black Hole?



Mas bien parece que nadie quiere lo natural y prefieren las sustancias quimicas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Hajajajajajajajajaj lo hacen chicos explotados ajajajajajajjaja, que son peores que intel jajajajaj, la verdad que es muy ignorante el que puso esto en la web


Por eso digo, yo a de ser un hacker buscado, porque recien compre una laptop con procesador AMD Turion 64x2 TL-52 



zxeth dijo:


> creo que amd es el lider mundial de los procesadore X64, mientras que intel se quedo en X32 jajajajajaj


Los procesadores Intel tambien manejan instrucciones de 64bits y de la misma forma en que los AMD manejan las instrucciones x86, usando ingenería inversa...:estudiando:


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por eso digo, yo a de ser un hacker buscado . . .



"Caye esos ojos" no ha de ser que la interpol le envie una circular roja.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> "Caye esos ojos" no ha de ser que la interpol le envie una circular roja.


Ya me tengo miedito


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 8, 2010)

a la repelota!!!!!!!! segun ese articulo debo de ser uno de los peores(o mejores, segun de que lado se mire) hacker del mundo.

armo computadoras potentes, siempre con AMD, paso horas delante de la pc, tengo manuales a rolete uso muchisimos programas(y al tiempo ya no recuerdo para que sirven) tengo proveedor de internet por cable y la lista siiiiiiiigue


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a la repelota!!!!!!!! segun ese articulo debo de ser uno de los peores(o mejores, segun de que lado se mire) hacker del mundo.
> 
> armo computadoras potentes, siempre con AMD, paso horas delante de la pc, tengo manuales a rolete uso muchisimos programas(y al tiempo ya no recuerdo para que sirven) tengo proveedor de internet por cable y la lista siiiiiiiigue



Ahora, cuidadín con Zeta Bola!!! No nos espíes la PC!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 8, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora, cuidadín con Zeta Bola!!! No nos espíes la PC!



Pues si infiltra mi CPU, solo encontrara porno a monton, la "CPU Top Secret" se encuentra aislada y estoy pensando seriamente en montarle los dispositivos de seguridad que tiene la CIA en Langley.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 8, 2010)

yo no tengo porno en mi pc, pa que si todo esta en internet


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 8, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no tengo porno en mi pc, pa que si todo esta en internet



Es para que el programa espia encuentre algo con que entretenerse


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 8, 2010)

no existe nada imposible sino personas incapaces...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 8, 2010)

de todas maneras nunca jamas me intereso el porno(ni me va a volver a interesar!!jeje)


----------



## GomezF (Oct 8, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no tengo porno en mi pc, pa que si todo esta en internet



JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 9, 2010)

por que engañan.......


----------



## Tavo (Oct 9, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Pues si infiltra mi CPU, solo encontrara porno a monton, la "CPU Top Secret" se encuentra aislada y estoy pensando seriamente en montarle los dispositivos de seguridad que tiene la CIA en Langley.


Era de esperar Mandrake, en parte lo dice tu firma: Te gustan las mujeres.
----------------------------------------------

De paso, ese artículo del principio del post... Es un sarta de huevadas una seguida de la otra.
No tiene nada de coherencia.. ¿A que chico (14-17 años) le va a interesar ser hacker, si con todas estas redes sociales y entretenimientos de hoy en día ya es suficiente?!!

Todo va al revés... Me doy cuenta que hay cada inútil frente a una PC, que ni sabe lo que es un documento en PDF...
Lo digo en particular, veo casos así en mi escuela..

Saludos!

PS: Estoy terminando ya, este es el último año, voy a una escuela de educación Técnica, que tiene dos orientaciones a partir de 4 año: *Construcciones* y *Electromecánica*.
El error de mi vida, lamento decir que voy a la orientación Construcciones... 

Igual, si hubiera ido a Electromecánica, no hubiese aprendido un joraca, porque veo que los chicos que van ahí, salen con el título (Técnico Electromecánico) sin saber que es un puente rectificador, ni que es un Faradio.


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2010)

Tavo: pasate a "marketting", que es la papa. 
Total, si entrás en una gran empresa con el título de Técnico 
Electrónico te ponen en la sección Ventas (con suerte a mostrador). 
Si vas como Ingeniero entrás directamente como gerente. 
Un carrerón ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Tavo: pasate a "marketting", que es la papa.
> Total, si entrás en una gran empresa con el título de Técnico
> Electrónico te ponen en la sección Ventas (con suerte a mostrador).
> Si vas como Ingeniero entrás directamente como gerente.
> Un carrerón ...


----------



## zxeth (Oct 9, 2010)

a que colegio vas tavo?, la escuela enfrente a la mia es igual a la tuya, tiene construccion y electronica, el otro dia les llevaron las netbooks, no se para que las quieren si lo unico que hacen es jugar al futbol 6 horas


----------



## Tavo (Oct 9, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Tavo: pasate a "marketting", que es la papa.
> Total, si entrás en una gran empresa con el título de Técnico
> Electrónico te ponen en la sección Ventas (con suerte a mostrador).
> Si vas como Ingeniero entrás directamente como gerente.
> Un carrerón ...


Soy duro, no entendí mucho... 



zxeth dijo:


> a que colegio vas tavo?, la escuela enfrente a la mia es igual a la tuya, tiene construccion y electronica, el otro dia les llevaron las netbooks, no se para que las quieren si lo unico que hacen es jugar al futbol 6 horas


Escuela de Eduación Técnica N° 1. Octavio Federico Ducós - Pigüé (partido de saavedra), Buenos Aires, Argentina. 

Si, acá también hace rato llegaron las porquerías esas, pero todavía las tienen ahí guardadas, dicen que tienen que hacer la "infraestructura" para colocarlas... (no les creo mucho).

Saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 9, 2010)

Acá también llegaron las netbooks, pero no las podemos usar porque falta la infraestructura necesaría (cargadores, wi-fi etc.), en cambio a los de la nacional ya se las entregaron. Que sé yo. 

Saludos

P.D.: E.E.T Nº 1,  Partido de Gral. Madariaga.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Soy duro, no entendí mucho...
> 
> 
> Escuela de Eduación Técnica N° 1. Octavio Federico Ducós - Pigüé (partido de saavedra), Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> ...



Jajajaja la de en frente es la 17 y se llama saavedra . Ya se las van a dar aunque no tienen ni wifi. No entiendo porque en la provincia se las dan como si nada, y nosotros que si nos dan las net, en 2 dias ya tienen la sala con los cargadores y todo eso. El wifi ya esta hace como 3 años en el cole


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> ¿A que chico (14-17 años) le va a interesar ser hacker, si con todas estas redes sociales y entretenimientos de hoy en día ya es suficiente?!!


Esta frase me recuerda una anecdota de hace algunos años... estaba yo en un Cybercafé y escuche como un adolecente, le decia a una chica que lo acompañaba que el era un "minihacker" y le decia cosas que supuestamente habia hecho en modo de alarde. Hasta que desperto mi modo malvado y con el comando netstart de windows le envie un mensaje diciendo: "Deja la habladera de estupides. Atte: Un Hacker de verdad =D". La cara que puso era de fotografía....


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2010)

> Hasta que desperto mi modo malvado y con el comando netstart de windows le envie un mensaje diciendo: "Deja la habladera de estupides. Atte: Un Hacker de verdad =D". La cara que puso era de fotografía....


Y como hiciste para enviarle ese mensaje? (que es NetStart? por lo que deduzco de inglés, Net es RED y start, bueno, no hace falta aclarar. Un mensaje cuando se inicia una red? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me imagino la cara del pibe... Se quería cortar las venas mas o menos... JAJAJA!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

A mí una vez un amigo administrador de un cyber me envío un mensaje para jugarme una broma


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Y como hiciste para enviarle ese mensaje? (que es NetStart? por lo que deduzco de inglés, Net es RED y start, bueno, no hace falta aclarar.


Quise decir netstat! 

```
NET SEND {name | * | /DOMAIN[:name] | /USERS} message
```
pero fue deshabilitado desde que algunos "Hackers de verdad" les parecio divertido enviar publicidad desde alli... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servicio_de_mensajería_de_Windows


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 10, 2010)

Esto es ser un verdadero Hacker de ley :






Jajaja, mision imposible 1 es cualquier cosa comparado con eso  .


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2010)

nooooo que programonnn, tenia 4 años y veia el programa hackers por te le fe


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esta frase me recuerda una anecdota de hace algunos años... estaba yo en un Cybercafé y escuche como un adolecente, le decia a una chica que lo acompañaba que el era un "minihacker" y le decia cosas que supuestamente habia hecho en modo de alarde. Hasta que desperto mi modo malvado y con el comando netstart de windows le envie un mensaje diciendo: "Deja la habladera de estupides. Atte: Un Hacker de verdad =D". La cara que puso era de fotografía....



jajajaja.... parece que todos lo hemos hecho alguna vez...  pero mi caso fue ligeramente diferente... 

Trabajaba en un telemarketing y la gente de sistemas no tenia absolutamente nada de seguridad en la red, podia meterme hasta la cocina solo tecleando unos comandos, explorando por alli me encontre un miniprogramita que tambien enviaba mensajes de red, asi que le conte a mi supervisior y el accedio a hacer una prueba con una chica de enfrente

-- Que le envio?, le pregunte
-- "Ponte a trabajar", pero espera a que este detras de ella para que revise si le llega el mensaje

Pasados unos cinco minutos se para y se va a hacer una ronda y justo cuando llega detras de la chica presiono enter y el mensaje aparece en la computadora, la chica puso una cara de fotografia y mi supervisor se acerca "inocentemente" detras de ella, lee el mensaje y le dice con cara muy seria:

-- Creo que te estan monitoreando, si fuera tu me pondria a trabajar

Pero contrariamente a lo que esperabamos la chica se para bien enojada y comenza a gritar, "pero no es posible, solo puse mi telefono en pausa 5 minutos, y ahora resulta que soy la unica a la que regañan, si yo siempre saco las mejores estadisticas del piso..... " y se va al baño

No la volvimos a ver en todo  el dia.... apartir de alli nunca mas volvimos a mandar mensajes, sin embargo el metodo se conocio de alguna manera y a los pocos dias todos mandaban mensajes, rodaron algunas cabezas en sistemas y pasada una semana el programita habia sido borrado y se habia establecido una seguridad para impedir accesos no autorizados en la red...


----------

